# Scammel Tank Transporter



## mosquitoman (Jan 23, 2006)

Apparently I've been bought a model of one of these, just one question- what on earth does one of these look like?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2006)

Here you go...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 24, 2006)

If we had those things in the desert in 1941, the Desert War might not have lasted so long. British tanks used to have to move to the battle and fight in it, which caused a lot of them to break down which ruined the attack. It's amazing what a truck can do in a war ... i.e win it.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for that, can't agree more pD- just look at how much work the GMC did with the Red Ball Express


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2006)

Agreed and the supplying of China by land until the route got cut off.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 26, 2006)

I wouldn't have like to have driven one of those along the Burma road, considering it was so winding


----------



## plan_D (Jan 26, 2006)

You wouldn't have exactly gone very fast, since it was so freakin' muddy for months after Monsoon season. Don't forget the Ledo road ... by the way.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 27, 2006)

Forgotten about that


----------

